# [SOLVED] SATA disc and kernel (probably)

## danrok^

Hi all.

I've got Gentoo on AMD64. My motherboard is DFI Lan Party nF3 350GB, and my SATA controllers are Marvell on 1 and 2 port and NVIDIA on 3,4 port. Becouse I have my disc on 3 port I put nvidia drivers into my kernel and compiled it. On booting I got such error:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda7" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

My kernel config is there: http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/config

My grub config is there: http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/grub.conf

fstab: http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/fstab

fdisk -l http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/fdisk

On Genkernel everything works fine, but I want to use my own kernel config without Intel drivers etc. 

I'm fightwing with this problem for almost week and I'm tired now, maybe someone will know what cause the problem? I will be really greatful.Last edited by danrok^ on Wed Feb 01, 2006 9:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crudh

Remove the following one in the kernel config:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y
```

and try again. It's in Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support.

If you look at the text on it it says that it is deprecated and conflicts with the new support that is included in the SCSI drivers. So make sure you have SCSI device, disk and maybe generic support in your kernel.

----------

## danrok^

That work's for me. Thanks!!  :Smile: 

----------

## crudh

No problem  :Smile: 

----------

## bdm

If that worked for him, I really hope it works for me when I try it tomorow.

And when you're modifying the kernel, what option does 'CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA' show up as?

----------

## crudh

```
Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata driver)
```

----------

## danrok^

I was fightwing with this problem for week and I couldn't find answer or irc and google, Everybody told to add SATA drivers in kernel. Big Thanks one more time  :Smile: 

----------

## bdm

 *crudh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata driver)
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks man, i'll try unchecking that option after classes.

----------

## bdm

How to post your Kernel config?

I have a feeling someone here could help me fix it if they saw what I had.

----------

## crudh

It's in .config in your kernel directory.

/usr/src/linux/.config if you have the symlink set correctly, otherwise /usr/src/<kernel version>/.config.

----------

## step

I can not figure out why can I boot my PC with 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 kernel and not with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel

with 2.6.15 I get the "kernel panic" 

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda8" or unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root="" boot option 

 

I use "make oldconfig" to generate the new .config for 2.6.15 an I did not change any settings.

In my old config, I have no  "Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata driver)" nor is it selected in my new config file 

Nothing! It ends with kernel panic and thats it.

----------

